# Nokia 3110c ...data cable support



## netguy (Sep 15, 2007)

I recently bought Nokia 3110 c..the phone has very good features as of my opinion...and i have a lot of photos in my mobile....and i want to transfer them to my system..

I approached my friend who works in a mobile store....he told that this version of mobile..ie Nokia 3110c does nt have a data cable......

What he means is that though it has a data cable (USB cable) it is not capable of transferring data from mobile to PC and vice versa......

Is this true....??
If it is true what are the alternatives that I should go for...?


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Sep 15, 2007)

Dude buy USB dongle and use that to connect to PC simple...


----------



## netguy (Sep 15, 2007)

I did not get you sir....USB dongle....means??
U mean it is something like Wireless receiver attached to computer ???

How much does it cost ?


----------



## Lucky_star (Sep 15, 2007)

No separate cables needed for 3110c. You must have got a miniUSB cable with it. Connect it to the phone and other end to the compy. The phone will show many options. Select Mass storage. And the phone will me recognised as a pen drive.


----------



## netguy (Sep 15, 2007)

no boss!! this model of mobile of nokia is not supplied with any cable....it is bundled only with head phones and charger......thats it...........all the enhancements must be bought seperately.....! 

I just want to know wheter the USB cable of this model nokia 3110 is working well or not.....if required i will download suitable drivers or pc suite..


----------



## Lucky_star (Sep 15, 2007)

arey bhai, yesterday only, One of my friend bought this phone. He had come to me to take some photo editors. I had checked it...and transferred many videos to the cell. No drivers reqd. windows' inbuilt drivers will do.

Go to any computer shop and ask them this cable:USB to Mini USB type
*www.pcparts.hu/shop/images/usb-kabel-mini=foto=canon.jpg
*www.gpsgeek.com/images/products/usbpc_large.jpg

Well, I don't know whether he bought it separately or it came bundled with the phone.


----------



## netguy (Sep 15, 2007)

yeah ok boss.......u say that to go the store and ask for MINI USB cable ..thik hai...........hope it works for me................thnk u boss


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Sep 15, 2007)

Bluetooth dongle is very easy to get and when connected to your PC it makes it bluetooth capable so that you can connect your phone and PC via bluetooth...
Get bluetooth dongle coz I guess that miniUSB cable will be hard to find...
Only advantage miniUSB has over dongle is better transfer speeds...


----------



## New (Sep 16, 2007)

I do have bought brand new 3110c.I wanted to know how much will that USB cable will cost?If it is working please let me know
 and also how much for Micro SD card?
thank you..


----------



## Pathik (Sep 16, 2007)

U can get a 1gb micro sd for 450 bucks and a 2gb for 800..
and yea the mini usb to usb cable goes for around 200-300 bucks depending on area..


----------



## netguy (Sep 16, 2007)

pathiks said:
			
		

> U can get a 1gb micro sd for 450 bucks and a 2gb for 800..
> and yea the mini usb to usb cable goes for around 200-300 bucks depending on area..



No friend.....its a micro SD card....
and i was told that....for a 512 MB card it costs me 550 to 600 bucks and 
1 GB card goes around 900 buks.........these rates were told to me by more than 10 people in my area.....

and data cable i dont know how much it costs so i cant express any idea about it......!


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Sep 16, 2007)

I just bought 512MB transcend MicroSD card and it cost me 425 bucks here...


----------



## azzu (Sep 16, 2007)

USB to Mini USB type is the best way to transferr files it will be available in any major mobile or cam shops


----------



## Pathik (Sep 16, 2007)

i got a kingston 1gb micro sd for 480 abt 2 months back... no bill.. and it works perfect..


----------



## netguy (Sep 16, 2007)

no bill haha haa.....yaa we can get them at around 500.....but there is no guarantee that all of them will last long..!


----------



## New (Sep 16, 2007)

thanks for the information friends.. Will buy one card today..

Sorry guys.I had to ask one more question.I have downloaded some theme from mobile 9 .com.But in that theme there is mark called "mobile9.com".how to remove that theme?Is there any sofr available for that?


----------



## azzu (Sep 16, 2007)

use theme editor


----------



## Pathik (Sep 16, 2007)

wat mark?? in the wallpaper of that theme??


----------



## New (Sep 17, 2007)

Boss i know how to remove the mark from wallpaper 
Its on the theme.
Will try theme editor..
Can you peoples suggest me a good site for themes and softwares?(Don't  tell getjar )
thanks for the information...


----------



## netguy (Sep 17, 2007)

sorry..Lucky Star..!.bro...today morning i went and brought a Mini USB data cable.....its a 5 pin cable and it was perfectly set into the phone slot and when i started my system ...my compy did not recognise my phone at all.......

I think i was given a duplicate data cable..........

Leave this data cable thingy..........thanks for all your efforts.......

Now which would be the better alternative....

Blue tooth dongle  or 

card reader ????......

and one more doubt regarding card reader ....can the same memory card reader can recognise both 512 MB card and 1 GB memory card.......if this can be done i prefer memory card reader.......................!

Please someone out there reply me...........

Thankz......


----------



## infra_red_dude (Sep 17, 2007)

speed: card reader
mobility: BT dongle

yes, card reader will recognise various capacity and standards of cards.


----------



## netguy (Sep 17, 2007)

thnx,,,,,,IR dude,......finally i opt ..for Memory card reader..!

thnx guys for all your support again,...!


----------



## Lucky_star (Sep 17, 2007)

Card Reader is good, But I had seen that 3110c doesn't have an external slot for the card. Its seated below the battery. That means you have to open the case and take out the battery each time you want to use the card reader.


----------



## netguy (Sep 17, 2007)

yeah.....kya kare...sum thing is beter than nothing.....na...........! 
ab kya kare...6 k lekar khareeda hoon na........gota adjust....ha haa .....


----------



## New (Sep 18, 2007)

@netguy
 i have been using USB TO MINI USB for lasat 15 days.. No problem at all..Try with latest Pc Suite


----------



## netguy (Sep 18, 2007)

i think i bought a cheap cable.........feeling embarrased to say.......the cable costed me less than 50 buks.........i think its duplicate................


----------



## gofeddy (Sep 18, 2007)

i hav got a 3110c phone. i use my transcend t.sonic 610 usb cable to connect my phone to my pc.....no probs so far


----------



## netguy (Sep 18, 2007)

what is that...??
how much did it cost and does it require any software installed in system?


----------



## Lucky_star (Sep 19, 2007)

Transcend Tsonic 610 is an Mp3 player. They also give similar cables for connecting it to the computer. I have got two from from transcend and another one from my cell -all free And all of them worked well with 3110c


----------



## netguy (Sep 19, 2007)

coooooool dude...............i ll get to a store....will they sell those in loose..i mean only Transcend Tsonic's   cable ..only..!


----------



## netguy (Sep 20, 2007)

atllaaaaaaaaaaaaast im happy and im done............i ' ve got the data cable that i wanted.........and i trnsferred al my pic s to my sys and songs to my mobil........thnx to digit forum and my dear TDForum mates.......for helping me..!


----------



## nokia3110c (Dec 7, 2007)

I am not able to copy files from my Received files folder  of phone memory to my memory card though there is lot of space in my memory card. Also I am not able to copy any file from my computer to memory card. Till yesterday everything was working fine but after i had upgraded software of my phone this problem is happening. cable is working properly as from phone memory (internal) to PC and vice versa is happening. Please help.


----------



## expertno.1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Ankur Gupta said:
			
		

> Bluetooth dongle is very easy to get and when connected to your PC it makes it bluetooth capable so that you can connect your phone and PC via bluetooth...
> Get bluetooth dongle coz I guess that miniUSB cable will be hard to find...
> Only advantage miniUSB has over dongle is better transfer speeds...



1. Dont Get a Dongle Bro.......transferring files will be slow
2. get the simple miniusb2.0 cable.....evrywhere availabe...even the cable of a card reader will do the work.....i did it of ma friend's 3110c . 



Thanks
Regards.....
Expertno.1


----------



## nokia3110c (Dec 7, 2007)

thanks buddy  files are not at all transferring everytime i am getting an error message as operation failed. tell me how to rectify this problem


----------



## expertno.1 (Dec 8, 2007)

^^^^^format ur card first then try to transfer..if not the card might be corrupted or bad........also try to restore mobile settings to factory settings..


Thanks
Regards.....
Expertno.1


----------



## dinesh1 (May 11, 2008)

what is the name of this cable  like ca42  dku 2 ?


----------



## utsav (May 11, 2008)

usb to mini usb . get any brand ,doesnt matter


----------



## codename_romeo (May 11, 2008)

I guess the same goes for 3500c....... even i wasnt gven ne cable..... so i think i shud get a usb to mini usb cable


----------



## delta4 (Jun 28, 2008)

Motorola people give usb cable as an accessory for free with box (for all models), whereas nokia doesn't (unless it's a costly phone).


----------



## krates (Jun 29, 2008)

are who bumped this thread which was in graves from 15-09-2007


----------

